# 1995 Polaris Sportsman 500 4x4



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

I have a oil leak not sure were from. it's dripping from bottom of crankcase, I' wipe it off go for a quick ride no leak let sit a few hours and she leaks down the case aand on the flooor not a lot but enough to piss you off, check oil it's ok. I thnk the gasket might be going or there is a breather fro the case that might be clogged and pressure is building up and then leaks.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Boatown said:


> I have a oil leak not sure were from. it's dripping from bottom of crankcase, I' wipe it off go for a quick ride no leak let sit a few hours and she leaks down the case aand on the flooor not a lot but enough to piss you off, check oil it's ok. I thnk the gasket might be going or there is a breather fro the case that might be clogged and pressure is building up and then leaks.


when was the last time you done an oilchange to this machine. Have you ever replaced the copper washer on the drain plug for the oil. That is what I would check, also check the valve cover area, head area, side covers, and the split of the engine case. All those areas have gaskets. They can leak, also could be the pcv plugged and dripping the oil down as well.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

did you check the oil filter? and did you put clean oil on the oil filter o-ring before installing? polaris came out with a new drain plug gasket set-up for my 700, it's a plastic and aluminum o seal system, two seperate pieces they say they had some issues with the copper compression o-rings and leaks.
you can get some special dye for your oil and find the leak with an ultra violate light. all the big 3 use this dye to check for leaks also.
good luck


----------

